# Gewagtes Release



## Albatou (10. September 2008)

Eins vorneweg, ich bin von Warhammer total begeistert. Sehr viele innovative Ideen, sehr gutes Gameplay etc. Aber jetzt mal zu den weniger guten Nachrichten. Es sind sehr viele kleine und große (...sehr große) Bugs im Spiel:

- Viele NPCs lassen sich nicht anreden.
- Die Lokalisation ist bestenfalls bei 75%, an jeder Ecke Englisch bzw. falsche Übersetzungen.
- Streckenweise lassen sich Gegner nicht angreifen. Bei manchen Open-Quests bis zu 90%.
- Wälzer des Wissens zeigt oft nur wirres Zeugs an.
- Teilweise lassen sich Quests nicht abschliessen.

Jo, das wären meiner Ansicht nach so die gröbsten Schnitzer. Nicht gerade wenig, wenn man bedenkt, dass in einer Woche Release sein soll. Ich seh das eher kritisch, denn streckenweise kratzen die Bugs schon hart an der Motivation. Was passieren kann, wenn man ein Spiel so auf den Markt wirft, wissen wir spätestens seit Vanguard und insbesondere AoC. Wie seht ihr das? (Also die, die es schon gespielt haben, der Rest: Fresse halten!)


----------



## Clarion (10. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Eins vorneweg, ich bin von Warhammer total begeistert. Sehr viele innovative Ideen, sehr gutes Gameplay etc. Aber jetzt mal zu den weniger guten Nachrichten. Es sind sehr viele kleine und große (...sehr große) Bugs im Spiel:
> 
> - Viele NPCs lassen sich nicht anreden.
> - Die Lokalisation ist bestenfalls bei 75%, an jeder Ecke Englisch bzw. falsche Übersetzungen.
> ...




das mit den quests hat ich auch dachte ich zumindest. dann hab ich mein inventar leergemacht und es ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lokalisation bei 75% is noch optimistisch und das man bei public-quests manchmal den gegner nicht angreifen kann nervt. ansonsten hatte ich eigentlich mehr bugs erwartet. es läuft überraschend flüssig trotz das die gebiete sehr gut besucht sind


----------



## kescho (10. September 2008)

ich weiß nich wie oft ich das heute schon geschrieben hab 
alle meckern wegen dem game rum das die grafik nich so gut ausschaut ...eins scheint ihr vergessen zu haben es ist eine beta der große verbesserungs patch kommt doch noch


----------



## Recc (10. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> - Die Lokalisation ist bestenfalls bei 75%, an jeder Ecke Englisch bzw. falsche Übersetzungen.



es gibt n lokalistations patch der is aber 5gb groß hast du lust den inner open beta zu laden wenn 100 mb schon ne stunde dauert ^^

aus diesen grund haben die den noch nicht drauf gehauen ... aber irgendwo kann man den schon laden ... frag mich aber nciht wo


----------



## razielsun (10. September 2008)

wie weit weicht denn die derzeitige beta vom real spiel ab?

aber ganz ehrlich kam ich mit den bugs zurecht^^


----------



## spectrumizer (10. September 2008)

kescho schrieb:


> ich weiß nich wie oft ich das heute schon geschrieben hab
> alle meckern wegen dem game rum das die grafik nich so gut ausschaut ...eins scheint ihr vergessen zu haben es ist eine beta der große verbesserungs patch kommt doch noch


Wo steht da oben was von Grafikgemecker?

Aber bis auf den (etwas nervigen) "Target is not attackable"-Bug und 2 NPC-Merchs, die ich nicht ansprechen konnte, ist mir persönlich noch nix weiter schlimmes aufgefallen. Werd mir das Spiel wahrsch. eh auf Englisch holen, daher ist mir die Lokalisation auch erstmal egal. ^^


----------



## akoras (10. September 2008)

Ein Glück hatte WoW niemals solche Bugs *ironie* ... nein mal im Ernst... endlich mal ein Game was WoW das Wasser reichen kann, und selbst wenn nicht, wundervolle Ansätze an vielen Dingen, es besser als in anderen Spielen zu machen. 

Wem es stört, dass Bugs im Spiel sind, sollte es erst 3-4 Monate später kaufen. Wer damit leben kann, der geniesst das Spiel trotz Bugs von der ersten Minute an.

In diesem Sinne... mich stört das nicht :-)


----------



## Tazmal (10. September 2008)

Also ich bin bisher sehr begeistert.

Was du für fehler ansprichst, ist natürlich richitg, aber du darfst nicht vergessen das diese Fehler bekannt sind, im Client selbst steht das ein Deutscher Patch nachgereicht wird, der alle quests umstellt.

Mir macht Warhammer viel fun, das einzige was ich hasse ist leider die com, bzw die art der com, der chat ist jetzt schon leer, ob sich das bessern wird weis ich nicht, gruppen werden keine gemacht wenn es nicht grad deine rl freunde sind und hilfe gibts auch garkeine.

Ich hoffe das wird  noch besser.

Bugs hat es leider auch viele, vor allem bei den öffentlichen quests 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber naja, wie jeder weis kommt der große patchbrocken vor release und bisher gabs kein bugfreies mmo, bisher ist es ja nur eine beta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin zuversichtlich was W.A.R angeht


----------



## Iffadrim (10. September 2008)

jetzt haben sie noch genau 8 Tage Zeit...

reichlich viel wenn man bedenkt was andere Leute in 7 Tagen fertiggebracht haben....


----------



## derbolzer (10. September 2008)

Naja Mir ist Klar das eine Beta ist aber ich Bin schon davon ausgegangen das in der Open Beta so wie es auch Normal ist  nur noch Kleine fehler sind den Ganz erlich so wie es Mom ausieht mit den BUgs mops die uberall Hangen Bleiben mit den zich andern Bugs Die ich auch gemeldet habe ist eigenlich der 18 zu Fruh fur den Offiziele VK start denn da ist noch arbeit nicht gerade Viel


----------



## Albatou (10. September 2008)

kescho schrieb:


> ich weiß nich wie oft ich das heute schon geschrieben hab
> alle meckern wegen dem game rum das die grafik nich so gut ausschaut ...eins scheint ihr vergessen zu haben es ist eine beta der große verbesserungs patch kommt doch noch



Könnten wir mal von diesem strunz dummen "Ist ja noch Beta" Quatsch wegkommen? In einer Woche ist Release und eine Open-Beta hat 99% Produktionstatus und ist damit ein quasi fertiges Spiel. Kleinere Mängel sind normal aber nicht so große Baustellen wie es sie derzeit noch gibt. Einfach mal die Schnauze halten, wer keine Ahnung hat. Hab ich ganz oben schon geschrieben!


----------



## Undertaker99 (10. September 2008)

Naja, ich finds ok wenn die Bugs genannt werden. 

Dient ja der Verbesserung.

Nur Meckern sollte man nicht. Ich finde da haben es andere Releases schon stärker in sich gehabt. Finde das Game gut !


----------



## Hunter.Fox (10. September 2008)

http://www.mogulus.com/mydus

wer sich ein bild davon machen will

bin für 1 - 2 std wieder online mit einem hexenjäger

grüße fox


stream sollte halbwegs flüssig laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (10. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Einfach mal die Schnauze halten, wer keine Ahnung hat. Hab ich ganz oben schon geschrieben!


Ohne dich angreifen zu wollen: Dann halte dich doch bitte auch selber dran.

Wir in der Firma haben intern auch schon viel weiter entwickelte Patches, als das was bei unseren Kunden auf den Rechnern läuft. Wir spielen nicht gleich jeden Patch auf den Server oder schicken Update-Links raus, sondern erst dann wenn's "Approved" ist.

Du kannst dir 100% sicher sein, dass bei Mythic im Hause schon ein Client von ganz anderer Qualität existiert, als das was auf den Servern und deinem Rechner läuft.


----------



## Shrukan (10. September 2008)

in der Beta hats mich bis jetzt am meisten genervt.. Mobs waren tot standen aber noch oder man konnte sie gar nicht erst angreifen.
Englisch / Deutsch Mix gibts auch in der WoW-Beta.

Wobei ich sagen muss WAR ist lagfrei auch als bei der offenen Quest 10 auf einmal aufn Mob gekloppt haben.

Da laggt es bei WoW wesentlich mehr.
Also WoW-Zocker die hier sind stellt das flamen ein, ich kenne beide Betas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mic78 (10. September 2008)

einen verbesserungs patch löl das glaube ich weniger zum. nicht wenn es  raus kommt !! eher nach ein paar monaten vieleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 ich finde das spiel ist im mom so zum testen ganz ok aber so der hammer nicht wirklich das fängt an der schlechteren grafik ( schlechter als die von wow )  zudem sind da so einiege sachen die nicht wirklich gehen die werden auch erst in ein paar monaten gefixt ( so wie in aoc da wird jede woche irgend was gefixt und denoch ist das spiel grotten scheisse ) naja mein fazit :   

 zuviele bugs wie erwartet grafik naja !!! flyff lässt grüssen ^^  was mich auch total gestört hat ist das man durch jeden anderen charr oder npc hindurchläuft wie auch bei manchen anderen gegenstände ! da find ich aoc an diesem punkt etwas besser  (denoch scheisse das game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

joa und sonnst würde ich sagen zu früh raus gebracht aber wer kennt das nicht ^^


----------



## Albatou (10. September 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ohne dich angreifen zu wollen: Dann halte dich doch bitte auch selber dran.
> 
> Wir in der Firma haben intern auch schon viel weiter entwickelte Patches, als das was bei unseren Kunden auf den Rechnern läuft. Wir spielen nicht gleich jeden Patch auf den Server oder schicken Update-Links raus, sondern erst dann wenn's "Approved" ist.
> 
> Du kannst dir 100% sicher sein, dass bei Mythic im Hause schon ein Client von ganz anderer Qualität existiert, als das was auf den Servern und deinem Rechner läuft.



Natürlich gibts stündlich neue Builds aber dass Verbesserungen in winzigen Schritten erfolgen und nicht von Null auf hundert, muss ich dir ja wohl nicht erklären, wenn du wirklich aus der Branche bist. Und wenn ich seh was jetzt aktuell ist, fehlen bis zum fertigen Spiel noch gute 3-4 Monate.


----------



## Albatou (10. September 2008)

mic78 schrieb:


> zuviele bugs wie erwartet grafik naja !!! flyff lässt grüssen ^^  was mich auch total gestört hat ist das man durch jeden anderen charr oder npc hindurchläuft wie auch bei manchen anderen gegenstände ! da find ich aoc an diesem punkt etwas besser  (denoch scheisse das game
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im PvP ist die Kollisionsabfrage aktiviert^^


----------



## Prometx (10. September 2008)

erstens kommt noch(mindestens) ein großer patch und 2. stimmt das was spectrumizer geschrieben hat.


----------



## Meriane (10. September 2008)

Alle sagen immer "es ist doch noch eine beta"
Aber trotzdem startet das Spiel für einige schon am 14., was in 4 Tagen ist.
Können die in so kurzer Zeit noch so viel machen? Immerhin müsste es das fertige Spiel ja schon geben. Warum gibt es dann so viele bugs in der Beta?.
Naja hab selber noch nicht gespielt, warte immer noch auf meine Bestätigung -.-


----------



## Kikolool (10. September 2008)

Im gegensatz zu Wow damals sehr fertiges Spiel. Berichtet die Bugs dann werden sie ausgemerzt. Dafür sind wir ja "Tester"


----------



## Ascían (10. September 2008)

Meriane schrieb:


> Alle sagen immer "es ist doch noch eine beta"
> Aber trotzdem startet das Spiel für einige schon am 14., was in 4 Tagen ist.
> Können die in so kurzer Zeit noch so viel machen? Immerhin müsste es das fertige Spiel ja schon geben. Warum gibt es dann so viele bugs in der Beta?.
> Naja hab selber noch nicht gespielt, warte immer noch auf meine Bestätigung -.-



Dann wüsstest du dass es für eine Beta sehr wenig Bugs hat.
Mehr als WoW jetzt, aber weniger als WoW bei release, wenn du nen Vergleich haben willst. Und es obliegt der Community, alle Bugs fleissig zu melden, auf dass sie bald beseitigt sein mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (10. September 2008)

Dieses "Es ist ja noch Beta" stört mich gewaltig, denn genau das haben sie auch vor Vanguard oder AoC erzählt. Es ist aber schon erstaunlich: Entweder man schwimmt mit der "Alles ist toll,lalala"-Welle oder übt Kritik und wird dann als verblendeter WoW-Fanboys bezeichnet. Ich wünsche WAR viel Erfolg, aber spätestens seit AoC sollte es doch jeder gelernt haben, dass man vor Release die rosarote Brille lieber ausziehen sollte.


----------



## Valax (10. September 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Dieses "Es ist ja noch Beta" stört mich gewaltig, denn genau das haben sie auch vor Vanguard oder AoC erzählt. Es ist aber schon erstaunlich: Entweder man schwimmt mit der "Alles ist toll,lalala"-Welle oder übt Kritik und wird dann als verblendeter WoW-Fanboys bezeichnet. Ich wünsche WAR viel Erfolg, aber spätestens seit AoC sollte es doch jeder gelernt haben, dass man vor Release die rosarote Brille lieber ausziehen sollte.


Man braucht keine rosarote Brille um zu wissen das es kein MMORPG geben wird indems keine Bugs gibt. Die Frage ist wie sehr die Bugs das Spielerlebniss stören und da ists bei WAR so das mich Bugs (target not attackable usw.) eigentlich nicht stören. Also für mich reicht der aktuelle Spielinhalt + Bugs um für das Spiel 12€ im Moant zu zahlen.


----------



## !Jo (10. September 2008)

also ich hatte bisher nur probs mit den nicht angreifbaren Mobs... das ist aber nicht permament... sobald die Mobs sich mal bewegen sind sie frei zum Abschuss und meist ists soweit wenn der PQ in die nächste Stufe geht... trübt das Spielgefühl nicht sonderbar.


----------



## Blinky45 (10. September 2008)

Meriane schrieb:


> Alle sagen immer "es ist doch noch eine beta"
> Aber trotzdem startet das Spiel für einige schon am 14., was in 4 Tagen ist.
> Können die in so kurzer Zeit noch so viel machen? Immerhin müsste es das fertige Spiel ja schon geben. Warum gibt es dann so viele bugs in der Beta?.
> Naja hab selber noch nicht gespielt, warte immer noch auf meine Bestätigung -.-



Es ist durchaus üblich nicht den aktuellen Spielclient in einer Open Beta Phase auf die Community loszulassen. Insofern würde ich mir da keine Sorgen machen. 

Was mich noch interessieren würde (konnte es leider noch nicht ausprobieren) ist, wie genau der Chat umgesetzt wurde. Gibt es die Möglichkeit über das UI Channel auszuwählen, die jweils einen bestimmten Teil der momentan online befindlichen Spieler adressieren? Channel wie /verbündete /spielswelt, ....  Oder wird der Chat vielleicht auch nur über commands gesteuert (/p, /g, ...).


----------



## Masao (10. September 2008)

also bugs wird es immer geben
wichtig ist das es stabil läuft was es ja tut und damit der versprochene inhalt auch vorhanden ist nicht wie bei age of conan wo selbst 3monat nach release bugs ohne ende waren und nicht mal alles eingefügt war
von daher steht warhammer sehr gut da 


just my 2 cent


----------



## DeFu (10. September 2008)

Blinky45 schrieb:


> Es ist durchaus üblich nicht den aktuellen Spielclient in einer Open Beta Phase auf die Community loszulassen. Insofern würde ich mir da keine Sorgen machen.
> 
> Was mich noch interessieren würde (konnte es leider noch nicht ausprobieren) ist, wie genau der Chat umgesetzt wurde. Gibt es die Möglichkeit über das UI Channel auszuwählen, die jweils einen bestimmten Teil der momentan online befindlichen Spieler adressieren? Channel wie /verbündete /spielswelt, ....  Oder wird der Chat vielleicht auch nur über commands gesteuert (/p, /g, ...).




also das chatsystem ist, ich würde sogar sagen, das gleiche wie bei wow.

/1   Spieler in deinem Gebiet
/w flüstern an

etc. pp.


----------



## Efgrib (10. September 2008)

kescho schrieb:


> es ist eine beta der große verbesserungs patch kommt doch noch



nein da siehst du leider falsch. der große patch war grad, jetzt kommt höchstens noch ein kleiner


----------



## Hannes1887 (10. September 2008)

Also ich finde zwar täglich auch noch den ein oder anderen Bug, aber das Spiel ist auf jeden Fall schon sehr gut spielbar und ich denke keinesfalls, dass das Release zu früh ist.


----------



## Fireleaf (10. September 2008)

Mir gefällt das alles mit dem Berufen nicht. Ich weiß nicht welche Berufe zusammen gehören
und wo man sie vorallem Ausbilden kann. Die Namen der NPCs super lesbar, aber ab 2Meter entfernung erkennt man Beruf eh nicht mehr. Und dann im Beruf annahme Fensterk önnte wenigstens eine kleine Beschreibung sein über diesen Beruf. Ich habe jetzt Plünderer oder so gelernt... Schade nur das keine Leiche fliegen hat nachdem ich sie  geplündert habe... Scheisse mit dem Berufesystem, ehrlich!


----------



## Asmagan (10. September 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> nein da siehst du leider falsch. der große patch war grad, jetzt kommt höchstens noch ein kleiner



Es tut sich zumindest demnächst irgendwas.



			
				www.warhammeralliance.com schrieb:
			
		

> From the From the Dev Team category we have: Open Beta Update.
> 
> Hello everyone, We've received a lot of great feedback from Open Beta already and have some great changes in the works that we'll be adding over the next few days and shortly after launch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alvia (10. September 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Also WoW-Zocker die hier sind stellt das flamen ein, ich kenne beide Betas
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ebenfalls und gegen die WoW Beta ist die WAR Beta einfach nur traumhaft.
Und es gibt ja auch immer noch Bugs aus der WoW Beta, die heute noch existieren.
Ausserdem gibts in WAR ordentliches PvP, da kann sich Blizzard noch ne Scheibe von abschneiden, denn die haben ihres versaut.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall zuversichtlich, WAR wird ganz groß.


----------



## brenner100 (10. September 2008)

ich seh da nicht viele bugs. aber viel ist wohl ansichtssache. kennste aoc^^?


----------



## Madir (10. September 2008)

Es gibt bugs auch sehr nervige bugs, aber keine wirklich schwerwiegend die das spielen unmöglich machen und es gibt Content ohne ende.Geht ein Quest nicht, mach nen anderen, bei dem einen Public Quest unebenes Gelände, geh zu einem der anderen wo es besser ist usw. usw. 
Bin eigentlich positiv überrascht über die doch geringe Anzahl von Bugs, da war so ziemlich jedes MMORPG Release das ich miterlebt hab der letzten Jahre schlechter.


----------



## Unexcelledx (10. September 2008)

also ich finde es jetzt eig. nicht so schlimm hatte bis auf das englische noch keines deiner Probleme.
also ein Gewagtes Realease ist ziemlich übertrieben .


----------



## Feroni (10. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Eins vorneweg, ich bin von Warhammer total begeistert. Sehr viele innovative Ideen, sehr gutes Gameplay etc. Aber jetzt mal zu den weniger guten Nachrichten. Es sind sehr viele kleine und große (...sehr große) Bugs im Spiel:
> 
> - Viele NPCs lassen sich nicht anreden.
> - Die Lokalisation ist bestenfalls bei 75%, an jeder Ecke Englisch bzw. falsche Übersetzungen.
> ...



Bis auf "Die Lokalisation ist bestenfalls bei 75%, an jeder Ecke Englisch bzw. falsche Übersetzungen." kenne ich die anderen Bugs gar nicht, bin lvl 11 oder kommen die Questbugs später im lvl?


----------



## Albatou (10. September 2008)

Feroni schrieb:


> Bis auf "Die Lokalisation ist bestenfalls bei 75%, an jeder Ecke Englisch bzw. falsche Übersetzungen." kenne ich die anderen Bugs gar nicht, bin lvl 11 oder kommen die Questbugs später im lvl?



Schätze das kommt aufs Gebiet an. Beine Grünhäutä gehen gegen Ende des Startgebiets z.B. Doch einige Quests nicht. Genau so die NPCs für Kopfprämie, Einflussbelohnung und andere.


----------



## Jodu (10. September 2008)

ich weiß das ich einen ähnlichen beitrag schon mal zu einer news geschrieben in der es auch irgendwie um den release ging und wieder leute bemängelt haben, dass es noch so viele bugs, fehlende lokalisation oder ähnliches gibt...
Es wird mit sicherheit noch ein relativ großer patch vor release kommen, die sachen die auf den beta servern sind, entsprechen mit höchster wahrscheinlichkeit nicht dem, an dem mythic gerade arbeitet...ich erinnere mich noch gut an die HG:L Beta (gut das spiel ist trotzdem schlecht geworden aber das ist ein anderes thema...) da war auch wenige tage vor release auf den betaservern noch das totale chaos und bei release lief auf einmal für hgl-verhältnisse doch alles ungewohnt flüssig und fehlerfrei....und wenn ich die bemängelten bugs hier höre, wie zum beispiel, dass man manche mobs nicht angreifen kann, dann kann ich eigentlich nur lachen...ich erinnere mich da an so eine situation im Nethersturm: (ich denke jeder weiß von welchem spiel ich rede) ich greife ein mob an, der mob nimmt kein schaden, bewegt sich auch nicht, aber ich nehme schaden...als ich meine 11k manapunkte auf den mob geknallt habe, er aber immernoch steht, keinen schaden nimmt und mich auf irgendeine weise angreift, flüchte ich und sterbe schließlich. Soweit alles klar? wunderbar, dann sollte man sich bei einem neuen release nicht über solche kleinigkeiten aufregen, wenn selbst der "große Bruder" solche Fehler aufweist. Einfach Bugs immer schön weiter reporten dann wird WAR bestimmt ein prima mmo, das durchaus eine alternative zu wow bieten kann...

mfg

Jodu


----------



## Toramino (10. September 2008)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass die im vergleich zur WoW Beta, verhältnismäßig wenigen Bugs absolut unbedeutend sind. Ich persönlich habe noch keine schwerwiegende Fehler ausmachen können. Der "Target ..."-Bug ist schon nervig aber bestimmt nichts großes und mit einen kleinen Patch wahrscheinlich schnell behoben, wenn er in der release Version überhaubt vorhanden ist. Zur Lokalisation kann ich nur sagen, dass es Blizzard nichtmal bis heute geschafft hat alle Quest vollständig zu übersetzen, da stören mich bei WAR die paar Quests, die dann halt auf englisch sind nicht sehr.

Desweiteren finde ich WAR mit seinem PvP/RvR System einiges innovativer als WoW. Die Grafik, die wie hier irgendwo erwähnt wurde "FlyFF" ähnlich sein sollte, suche ich immer noch. Ich denke das so ein schwachsinniger Vergleich ehr auf WoW zutrifft, den bei WAR habe ich noch keine "Lollipop"-Feen durch die Luft schwieren sehen oder gegen kleine Drachen gekämpf, die aussehen als seien sie aus einen Kaugummiautomaten geflüchtet.

Sicher besteht Verbesserungsbedarf aber wenn man bedenkt, dass es in WoW zu Beginn noch nicht mal ein einigermaßen vernünftiges PvP-System gab, darf man sich bei WAR eigentlich noch keine Sorgen machen. Die "Geburt" steht ja noch bevor und wachsen wird es von alleine.

Also ich bin rund um zufrieden.


----------



## Arben (10. September 2008)

Openbeta != Demo bzw Trialversion...

In Openbeta steckt ja sogwar imemr noch das Wort: "BETA"...

Aber is schon eine Frechheit keine 5gb Lokalisierung mit reinzuhaun. Und Mobs die sich nicht angreifen lassen gabs bisher auch in keinem MMO, und schon gar nicht mehr in der Beta. Eventuell in der ersten Alpha, aber da waren die meisten Programmierer ihren Job auch schon los, glaub mir. Ich meine, was isn das, ne Beta ohne zigfaches AA und beste Performance... NENE, die Welt geht vor die Hunde...


----------



## Glaria (10. September 2008)

Naja mir gefällt es nicht das es in dem Spiel gewaltig an Individualisierung fehlt. Das was fehlt wurde durch den sympatischen Paul Barnett verkündet der das auf seine Art rübergebracht hat das jeder Gedacht hat "Richiges RvR brauch sowas nicht" (vor allem viele hier im Forum sind wirklich von Grundauf überzeugt)

Ich glaub wenn Paul Barnett nun eine Podcast bringt in dem er verkündet das es am anfang nur einen Krieger als klasse gibt und man bei lvl 1 startet und lvl 2 das maximale lvl ist und das man beim lvl Vorgang durch 10 abwechlunsreiche quest geht. Würde er einfach sagen "man will doch net ewig leveln, man brauch net mehr um richtiges RvR zu machen" und fast alle hier würden es aus Überzeugung kaufen.
Und wenn er dan noch ankündigt das es 3 Skillbäume gibt und man wärend des gesammten lvlns punkte sammelt (naja einer halt von lvl 1 bis lvl2 ) um in SEINEN individuellen Talentbaum zu investieren... würden es alle als die Revolution ansehen wenn er sagt "man brauch net mehr um richtiges RvR zu machen"

naja EA an eurem Paul Barnett habt ihr echt was ^^ 

Glaria sagt dazu: mehr (als einen Paul Barnett) brauch man net um richtig mal ein Spiel zu verkaufen

in dem Sinne: nicht überall wo "Richtiges RvR" draufsteht ist gutes RvR drinn

Sry für mein Deutsch... ich hab mir zwar mühe gegeben aber viel mehr is net drinn. Deutsch is halt einfach net meine Muttersprache


----------



## Arben (10. September 2008)

Zum Glück hab ich noch nicht das 40iger RvR erlebt, die Glaria scheints dies ja seit Ewigkeiten zu betreiben. Was Individualisierung mit RvR zu tun hat ist mir zwar ein Rätsel, aber bei Counter-Strike kann man sich ja auch nen tollen Talentbaum zusammenfrickeln. Ist wohl deswegen seit knappen 10 Jahren so beliebt, alles so schön induvidualiserbar....


----------



## Efgrib (10. September 2008)

Glaria schrieb:


> Naja mir gefällt es nicht das es in dem Spiel gewaltig an Individualisierung fehlt. Das was fehlt wurde durch den sympatischen Paul Barnett verkündet der das auf seine Art rübergebracht hat das jeder Gedacht hat "Richiges RvR brauch sowas nicht" (vor allem viele hier im Forum sind wirklich von Grundauf überzeugt)
> 
> Ich glaub wenn Paul Barnett nun eine Podcast bringt in dem er verkündet das es am anfang nur einen Krieger als klasse gibt und man bei lvl 1 startet und lvl 2 das maximale lvl ist und das man beim lvl Vorgang durch 10 abwechlunsreiche quest geht. Würde er einfach sagen "man will doch net ewig leveln, man brauch net mehr um richtiges RvR zu machen" und fast alle hier würden es aus Überzeugung kaufen.
> Und wenn er dan noch ankündigt das es 3 Skillbäume gibt und man wärend des gesammten lvlns punkte sammelt (naja einer halt von lvl 1 bis lvl2 ) um in SEINEN individuellen Talentbaum zu investieren... würden es alle als die Revolution ansehen wenn er sagt "man brauch net mehr um richtiges RvR zu machen"
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 treffend geschrieben


----------



## Efgrib (10. September 2008)

Jodu schrieb:


> ich erinnere mich da an so eine situation im Nethersturm: (ich denke jeder weiß von welchem spiel ich rede) ich greife ein mob an, der mob nimmt kein schaden, bewegt sich auch nicht, aber ich nehme schaden...als ich meine 11k manapunkte auf den mob geknallt habe, er aber immernoch steht, keinen schaden nimmt und mich auf irgendeine weise angreift, flüchte ich und sterbe schließlich. Soweit alles klar?




nun es ist ein unterschied, ob mal ein mob verbuggt ist, oder ob JEDE public quest diese bugs aufweist....


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

Glaria schrieb:


> Naja mir gefällt es nicht das es in dem Spiel gewaltig an Individualisierung fehlt. Das was fehlt wurde durch den sympatischen Paul Barnett verkündet der das auf seine Art rübergebracht hat das jeder Gedacht hat "Richiges RvR brauch sowas nicht" (vor allem viele hier im Forum sind wirklich von Grundauf überzeugt)
> 
> Ich glaub wenn Paul Barnett nun eine Podcast bringt in dem er verkündet das es am anfang nur einen Krieger als klasse gibt und man bei lvl 1 startet und lvl 2 das maximale lvl ist und das man beim lvl Vorgang durch 10 abwechlunsreiche quest geht. Würde er einfach sagen "man will doch net ewig leveln, man brauch net mehr um richtiges RvR zu machen" und fast alle hier würden es aus Überzeugung kaufen.
> Und wenn er dan noch ankündigt das es 3 Skillbäume gibt und man wärend des gesammten lvlns punkte sammelt (naja einer halt von lvl 1 bis lvl2 ) um in SEINEN individuellen Talentbaum zu investieren... würden es alle als die Revolution ansehen wenn er sagt "man brauch net mehr um richtiges RvR zu machen"
> ...



Dein Stil ist ja was feines...aber ich frage mich was du von einem RvR-MMO erwartest...vieleicht ist ein Item-Sammler doch besser für dich? Da kannst dann schön viel Zeit reinstecken und siehst dafür anders aus als die langweiligen. Für  echte Individualität braucht man kein RvR!


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> nun es ist ein unterschied, ob mal ein mob verbuggt ist, oder ob JEDE public quest diese bugs aufweist....


bla bla...JEDE PQ die ich bisher absolviert habe, hat funktioniert...einfach wieder dieses 10-Minuten-Spieler-bla bla


----------



## sTereoType (10. September 2008)

wo fehlt denn in WAR die individualisierung?oO ich kann alle meine rüstingsteile beliebig einfärben kohle vorrausgesetzt. dazu kommen die trophäen die sich im laufe des spiels so aneignen und am körper auch sichtbar sind und nicht aller wow ein amulett nur als stat existiert.des weiteren die ganzen anzeigbaren titel und die individualität in der skillung(ja ich weiß theoretisch auch im branchenprimus möglich aber wer weicht von DER raidskillung denn bitte ab)


----------



## Hammerschild (10. September 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> nun es ist ein unterschied, ob mal ein mob verbuggt ist, oder ob JEDE public quest diese bugs aufweist....



_Das muss an dir liegen !
_

Ich konnte schon einige PQs machen ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Sicher gibt es immer wieder Mobs die nicht "attackable" sind aber dann meldet man dies halt ingame. Mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit wird es gefixt falls es nicht schon passiert ist.


----------



## Albatou (10. September 2008)

Also mal generell:

a) Wer behauptet WAR ist wie WoW, kann keine 5 Minuten gespielt haben.
b) Weder die Aussage, es gibt gar keine Bugs, noch die Aussage, WAR wär unspielbar, treffen zu.
und c) Wenn ihr nicht sachlich bleibt, ist das der falsche Thread. Ich mag weder Fanboys noch Hater.


----------



## Yuffie_xD (10. September 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich noch nicht das 40iger RvR erlebt, die Glaria scheints dies ja seit Ewigkeiten zu betreiben. Was Individualisierung mit RvR zu tun hat ist mir zwar ein Rätsel, aber bei Counter-Strike kann man sich ja auch nen tollen Talentbaum zusammenfrickeln. Ist wohl deswegen seit knappen 10 Jahren so beliebt, alles so schön induvidualiserbar....



Wie Arben War-Fanbrille aufhat und nicht drauf klarkommt, dass vielen das Spiel nicht gefällt.

Und wie Arben gleich "Wo ist der Bus mit den Leuten dies interessiert?" schreibt und cool Desinteresse faked, obwohl es ihn doch interessiert, sonst wäre er längst pennen gegangen oder würde Beta zocken.

CS kann man nicht mit nem Rollenspiel vergleichen.
In nem Rollenspiel will ich schon irgendwie Individualität haben, ich bin keine Itemwhore, finde es scheisse wenn man ewig farmen muss, es reicht mir wenn man allein bei der Charerstellung mal was verrücktes machen kann aber in War sehen ALLE (sorry) gleich aus. Ich wollte mir ne Dark Elf Maga erstellen und von den vlt. 10 verfügbaren Gesichtern sehen 8 so dermaßen nach Gesichtselfmeter aus und das eine Gesicht was "ok" ist, hat dann jeder.


----------



## sTereoType (10. September 2008)

Yuffie_xD schrieb:


> Wie Arben War-Fanbrille aufhat und nicht drauf klarkommt, dass vielen das Spiel nicht gefällt.
> 
> Und wie Arben gleich "Wo ist der Bus mit den Leuten dies interessiert?" schreibt und cool Desinteresse faked, obwohl es ihn doch interessiert, sonst wäre er längst pennen gegangen oder würde Beta zocken.
> 
> ...


siehe mein post oben und 10 gesichter sind schonmal mehr als wow (geschätzt)


----------



## Albatou (10. September 2008)

Yuffie_xD schrieb:


> CS kann man nicht mit nem Rollenspiel vergleichen.
> In nem Rollenspiel will ich schon irgendwie Individualität haben, ich bin keine Itemwhore, finde es scheisse wenn man ewig farmen muss, es reicht mir wenn man allein bei der Charerstellung mal was verrücktes machen kann aber in War sehen ALLE (sorry) gleich aus. Ich wollte mir ne Dark Elf Maga erstellen und von den vlt. 10 verfügbaren Gesichtern sehen 8 so dermaßen nach Gesichtselfmeter aus und das eine Gesicht was "ok" ist, hat dann jeder.



Ja, ich geb auch zu, dass ich mir grundsätzlich und zu jeder Zeit die Gesichter aller Charaktere anguck, die mir über den Weg laufen. Deswegen zoom ich dann immer ganz dicht ran und denk mir "So'n scheiss Game!"^^

Verstehst was ich damit sagen will?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuffie_xD (11. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Ja, ich geb auch zu, dass ich mir grundsätzlich und zu jeder Zeit die Gesichter aller Charaktere anguck, die mir über den Weg laufen. Deswegen zoom ich dann immer ganz dicht ran und denk mir "So'n scheiss Game!"^^
> 
> Verstehst was ich damit sagen will?
> 
> ...



Nein.
Ich hab keine Lust einen Char zu spielen der scheisse aussieht und keine Lust, dass alle so aussehen wie ich.

WoW hat 15 Gesichter und die sind alle mit Ausnahme dieses Omagesichtes brauchbar (spreche von Human Female Skin). In War sind alle Gesichter bis auf 1 (maximal 3) unbrauchbar, weil einfach hässlich.

Klar für viele völlig unwichtig, aber da hätte man sich doch mal MÜHE geben können als Entwickler.
In einem Rollenspiel wo es Leute gibt die vlt RP machen wollen muss es diese Art von Individualität geben.


----------



## Myunjihausen (11. September 2008)

Bis auf die verbuggten Mobs, die unfertige Lokalisierung (wird ja noch geändert) und ein bisschen zu "luschige" Kampfgeräusche ist das Spiel wirklich spassig und entwickelt sofort einen starken "Suchtfaktor" - ich werds kaufen :-)


----------



## sTereoType (11. September 2008)

@Yuffi
wow hat tatsächlich 15 gesichter?oO hät ich nicht gedacht, aber wie soll ich auch die verschieden farbig glühender augen unter dem einheitshelm sehen?


----------



## Yuffie_xD (11. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> @Yuffi
> wow hat tatsächlich 15 gesichter?oO hät ich nicht gedacht, aber wie soll ich auch die verschieden farbig glühender augen unter dem einheitshelm sehen?




HELM WIRD AUSGEBLENDET!


----------



## Albatou (11. September 2008)

Yuffie_xD schrieb:


> HELM WIRD AUSGEBLENDET!



Du redest von Individualität und kommst dann mit WoW. Ganz ehrlich, da lachen die Hühner. Hättest du jetzt z.B. Vanguard gesagt, ok. Aber WoW? Du hast definitiv keine Ahnung wovon du redest. Du spielst gern WoW, wir haben es verstanden und jetzt lass gut sein.


----------



## sTereoType (11. September 2008)

sag bloß. dann darf ich also der nachtelfe tatsächlich auch mal in die regenbogenaugen gucken? das ist ja so individualistisch.


----------



## Rickrolled (11. September 2008)

Yuffie_xD schrieb:


> Nein.
> Ich hab keine Lust einen Char zu spielen der scheisse aussieht und keine Lust, dass alle so aussehen wie ich.
> 
> WoW hat 15 Gesichter und die sind alle mit Ausnahme dieses Omagesichtes brauchbar (spreche von Human Female Skin). In War sind alle Gesichter bis auf 1 (maximal 3) unbrauchbar, weil einfach hässlich.
> ...



Hrhr 
ganz sicher, Hunderttausende Spieler haben auch genau den selben geschmack wie du und wollen aussehen wie ein Boygroup Sänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuffie_xD (11. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Du redest von Individualität und kommst dann mit WoW. Ganz ehrlich, da lachen die Hühner. Hättest du jetzt z.B. Vanguard gesagt, ok. Aber WoW? Du hast definitiv keine Ahnung wovon du redest. Du spielst gern WoW, wir haben es verstanden und jetzt lass gut sein.



Wie auf WoW rumgehackt wird, weil Ihr keine Gegenargumente mehr findet, gegen die trockene Feststellung das die Charaktererstellung bzw. das Charakterdesign in War einfach unter aller Sau ist.

Wer sagt, dass ich WoW spiele? Ich habs nur verteidigt, weil "Stereotype" meinte, die Chars würden in WoW auch nicht anders aussehen.

Das "Helm wird ausgeblendet!" sollte lustig sein.. über das Argument mit dem Einheitshelm musste ich ziemlich lachen (weils stimmt).


----------



## Yuffie_xD (11. September 2008)

Rickrolled schrieb:


> Hrhr
> ganz sicher, Hunderttausende Spieler haben auch genau den selben geschmack wie du und wollen aussehen wie ein Boygroup Sänger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer male spielt ist sowieso gay.

So, jetzt aber!

/edit: btw schön Rickrolled, dass du dich extra angemeldet hast um mir DAS mitzuteilen =)


----------



## Akuztik (11. September 2008)

ich bin zwar von WAR überzeugt aber trotzdem hat Yuffie recht.

Ist einfach komisch wenn du ne Public Quest machst und alle Squigtreiba aussehen wie du selbst.

Dann kann man sich nicht richtig mit seinem Char verifizieren.


----------



## Nemth (11. September 2008)

ich kann nur sagen das WAR sehr gut funktioniert, habe auch AoC gezockt und das spiel war eine zumutung. @TE deine bugauflistung ist doch ziemlich mager wenn du mich fragst, und eingige sachen werden zum release bestimmt gefixt...

so long


----------



## Alasken (11. September 2008)

also zunächst einmal muss man festhalten das 80% hier wahrscheinlich noch net mal lvl 20 sind geschweige den 10 und somit gar keine ahnung haben wie individuell sich das equip gestaltet ab lvl 14+ ... also wartet erst mal ab bevor ihr super dämliche diskussionen führt ...

und in bezug auf wow kannsch nur sagen das jeder lvl 22 stoffi mit arugal robe rumläuft ... jeder 37 rüstung mit dem set ausser waffenkammer ... wow is eine große illusion wenns um individualität der charactere geht sowohl von den skillungen her als auch vom equip ...

in dem thema übertrifft WAR wow bei weitem weil eben jede klasse ihr individuelles aussehen hat und darin eben noch verschiedene sets die auf verschiedene skillungen ausgelegt sind ... kein wannabe zwerg mit mit meiner weissen löwen rüstung rumlaufen und das is auch gut so das macht mich einzigartig und nicht wie in wow wo der pala halt mal eben die selbe rüssi hat wien warri bisses dann halt ans t set sammeln geht ... und die t sets sehen dann auch immer gleich aus und jeder klassenangerhörige hat sie irgendwann ...

R.I.P


----------



## Predator8000 (11. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Eins vorneweg, ich bin von Warhammer total begeistert. Sehr viele innovative Ideen, sehr gutes Gameplay etc. Aber jetzt mal zu den weniger guten Nachrichten. Es sind sehr viele kleine und große (...sehr große) Bugs im Spiel:
> 
> - Viele NPCs lassen sich nicht anreden.
> - Die Lokalisation ist bestenfalls bei 75%, an jeder Ecke Englisch bzw. falsche Übersetzungen.
> ...



Also du hast sowieso kein plan, denn es kommt vor dem release noch mindestens 1 patch, die beta-version gefällt mir aber recht gut.
Was mich nervt sind auch Quests die man nicht abschliessen kann oder etwa die Grafikqualität, aber da bin ich auch zuversichtlich,
auf jeden fall hat es mich gleich süchtig gemacht und ich freu mich auf den release und das es endlich wirklich losgeht.
Die Innovationen, das Gameplay aber auch die Warhammer-welt insgesamt haben mich zumindest total davon überzeugt es gleich
zum release zu zocken, es macht einfach hammer spass, vor allem aber gefällt mir das pvp/rvr!

Ein grosses Plus ist auch die Individualität die mir bei manch einem mmorpg bis jetzt gefehlt hat, technisch gesehen aber auch vom design her.


----------



## Yuffie_xD (11. September 2008)

Wieso wird hier ständig WoW ins Spiel gebracht?
Ich meine wen interessiert hier das WoW-Gedisse...

Das ist genauso als wenn ich zum Italiener gehe, Pizza bekomme die nicht schmeckt, zum Koch sage "Hey Giovanni, die Pizza hat nicht geschmeckt!" und er mir dann daraufhin antwortet "Drüben beim Chinesen schmeckt auch Scheisse!"


----------



## Predator8000 (11. September 2008)

najo, den vergleich verstehe ich schon, warhammer ist ja jetzt nicht wirklich ganz anders, aber ich finde war besser, bin ex-wowler btw!

aja und es heisst: Gewagter Release und nicht Gewagtes.... @ Albatou xD


----------



## Yuffie_xD (11. September 2008)

Predator8000 schrieb:


> Ein grosses Plus ist auch die Individualität die mir bei manch einem mmorpg bis jetzt gefehlt hat, technisch gesehen aber auch vom design her.



o0

Falsches Game gezockt?


----------



## LoserOwner (11. September 2008)

Das Spiel kommt auf jeden Fall zu früh raus, ab 30+ wirds noch schlimmer, spätestens dann merkt man, dass vieles noch nicht fertig gestellt ist.


----------



## Akuztik (11. September 2008)

LoserOwner schrieb:


> Das Spiel kommt auf jeden Fall zu früh raus, ab 30+ wirds noch schlimmer, spätestens dann merkt man, dass vieles noch nicht fertig gestellt ist.




und das kannst du beurteilen?

dir ist klar dass die Open Beta nur bis lvl 20 geht.


und mit der closed beta kann man es nicht vergleichen


----------



## Emokeksii (11. September 2008)

Ich frag einfach hier und mach kein thread dafür auf.

Werden die titel auch noch Lokalisiert oder bleiben die englisch?


----------



## b0mb4z (11. September 2008)

Es wäre zu hoffen, dass die noch eingedeutscht werden.


----------



## Mordrach (11. September 2008)

Wenigstens davon kann man ausgehen, dass die Übersetzung in Ordnung sein wird, die GOA liefert, da sie es in DAoC eigentlich auch war. 
Daher bin ich recht sicher, dass die Titel auch irgendwann übersetzt sein werden

Die Frage ist nur wie lange wird GOA diesmal dafür brauchen? In DAoC haben sich die Patches gegenüber der US Version um Monate verschoben, da die Übersetzungen immer recht lange dauerten.

Aber nun soll ja alles besser werden, wie uns der Start der Beta zeigte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Achja und bei Release kommt natürlich der geheimnisvolle Patch der alle Bugs auf einen Schlag beseitigen wird und supertolle Grafik ins Spiel integriert.
Mythic hat uns sicherlich nur eine alte Version des Spiels vorgelegt, damit wir in der Beta überhaupt noch Bugs finden können - jajaaaaa, genau so wirds sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. September 2008)

Das wir zumindest nicht die aktuelle Releaseversion spielen dürfte doch klar sein oder? ^^ Immerhin fehlen nach meiner Rechnung noch knapp 3GB an Daten


----------



## Emokeksii (11. September 2008)

Naja ich will wenigens hoffen das schon mal alles lokalisiert ist und stabiler läuft...und die mobs und fähigkeiten sich besser anfühlen...Teilweise hab ich das gefühl ich drück ständig auf ne fähigkeit und der effekt wird gar nicht aktiviert..naja und die mobs wurden ja schon angesprochen


----------



## Akuztik (11. September 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Ich frag einfach hier und mach kein thread dafür auf.
> 
> Werden die titel auch noch Lokalisiert oder bleiben die englisch?



wenn ich mich nicht irre habe ich mal gelesen, dass es bereits eingedeutscht ist und bei release alles normal wird


----------



## Sanitäter (11. September 2008)

Ja dann frag ich auch mal schnell was .. kann man die shortcutleisten irgendwie um 90 Grad drehn ? oder wird des feature noch eingebaut ? 

Zu dem spiel: 
Bin ATM ein lvl 13 Zelot und es ist einfach nur Geil ... Heilen was das zeug hält , dabei schön auf die Aggor der Mobs achten und im RvR geht bei mir richtig der puls hoch wenn da so 20 ggn 20 auflaufen ( net wundern aber ich hab spätschicht und wenn ich um 21 uhr nach hause komme sind net mehr soo viele unterwegs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

In diesem Sinne man sicht sich auf den Live Servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Predator8000 (11. September 2008)

@ Yuffie: Kann man in WoW Equipment einfärben oder Trophäen dort wo man es will anzeigen lassen?

Und btw kann man das mit der Individualisierung erst im Endgame wirklich beurteilen, mir gefällts aber besser als in WoW.
(Was ich bis jetzt live gesehen und die infos die ich gelesen habe - bilder gesehen) 
Ist aber vielleicht auch Geschmackssache. ;D

Vieles der Rüstungsdesigns bei WoW finde ich aber schon ziemlich schwul.

Edit:

Ich hab auch gehört, das sie schon alles lokalisiert haben, aber es für die Beta noch nicht gereicht hat.

@ Mordrach: Das mit der Grafik wäre ein leichtes, mit besserer Qualität. ich denke sie wollten nur nicht alle Features in der Beta zeigen, da hätten sich wieder alle mit den "loweren" Pc´s aufgeregt es geht bei ihnen nicht. Wenn die Grafik weitsichtiger so aussehen würde wie 2,3 Meter vor meinem Char wäre sie auch gleich viel besser, nur werden die texturen irgendwie auf Entfernung ziemlich low angezeigt und das sieht auf einem besseren pc und einem Full HD - tv eben dann nicht so gut aus wie AoC, aber es macht weit mehr Spass, mir zumindestens.


----------



## Albatou (11. September 2008)

Predator8000 schrieb:


> aja und es heisst: Gewagter Release und nicht Gewagtes.... @ Albatou xD



Immer wieder lustig, wenn so'n Rechtschreib-Allergiker wie du auf intelligent macht^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Predator8000 (11. September 2008)

Lustig??? Das ist totaler Ernst!!!111einself *ironieoff* xD


----------



## Areson (11. September 2008)

Joa WoW ist echt übel individuell. Man geht ins Alterac und von 40 Leuten haben 38 das alte S2 Arenaset an. Die Arenasets sehen genau so aus wie die Tier Sets. Ok vielleicht in einer anderen Farbe aber man kann die Rüstung, bzw. einzelne Teile nicht umfärben. 90% der Helme in WoW sehen so scheiße aus, dass man sie einfach ausblenden MUSS wenn man nicht wie ein Idiot rumlaufen will. Sehr individuell. 

Im übrigen, kennt jemand die Frage aus den FAQ wenn man einen GM anschreiben möchte *Warum kann ich die Quest "Der rachsüchtige Herold" nicht abschließen? Die Quest ist schon 1 1/2 Jahre verbugt. Und das ist auch nicht die Einzige. So viel dazu.

Klar ist WAR noch nicht ganz ausgereift und einiges muss noch verbessert werden, aber mir gefällt es sehr gut. Hab jetzt einen Auserkorenen auf Level 12 und der Char macht echt viel Spaß. Mir zumindest. Die öffentlichen Quests sind echt cool und auch ich hab noch keine verbugten mitbekommen. Die Grafik von WAR finde ich auch nicht soooooo schlecht. Klar ist sie nicht die neuste und beste, muss sie ja auch nicht. Aber die die Häuser z.B. sehen echt toll aus und an einer Burgmauer kann man jeden einzelnen Stein erkennen. Ich habe die letzten Tage nur noch WAR gespielt aund hab mich daher schon an die Grafik gewöhnt und fand die WoW Grafik bei meiner Frau auf dem Rechner plötzlich garnicht mehr so toll. Egal, Grafik ist nicht das wichtigste an einem Spiel. 

Die Quest´s auf der Chaosseite fand ich auch sehr stimmig. Alles ist richtig schön düster und böse. In einer Quest soll man mit einem Krieger reden, welchen man jedoch tot auf einem Weg findet. Nun soll man diesen Krieger natürlich rächen und wird in ein kleines Dorf geschickt um dort die unbewaffneten Bauern zu töten und deren Köpfe einzusammeln. Sehr schön düster finde ich. Dagegen wirken die Quests der Horde richtig knuffig vor. :-)

Eigentlich kann man WoW und WAR aber nicht vergleichen. Meiner Meinung nach sind es zwei komplett unterschiedliche spiele welche sich auch komplett anders "anfühlen". Mir macht es viel Spaß und ich werde es auch kaufen. Bugs hin oder her, die gibt es überall. Klar hätten ein paar Wochen mehr Entwicklungszeit dem Spiel nicht geschadet, aber ich sehe dem Start trotzdem positiv entgegen.


----------



## LoC_Ruin (11. September 2008)

Das einzige was mich derzeit nervt is das gegner bei den PQ oft nicht angreifbar sind/werden, aber is nicht so schlimm da es genug gegner für die PQ gibt und daher nicht weiter stört.


----------



## derbolzer (11. September 2008)

also ich finde fur eine Open beta ist das spiel Noch ziemlich Verbugt den eine Open Beta ist zum einen en stress test Furs System im fall von WAR und eben nich keine Fehler Zu finden aber ich Finde da ist eigenlich Zuviel Fehler noch drin Und bugs das es zum start ein Big Patch Geben musste


----------



## t_AK_47 (11. September 2008)

ich findä auh DER textz da OBEHN ist ziemlih ferbugt unt hat fiehlaicht morgen kein sihn


----------



## Predator8000 (11. September 2008)

lawl @ derbolzer

@ thema:
ich finde vor allem die Charaktererstellung viel besser als bei einigen anderen MMORPG´s, ohne sie zu nennen. hehe


----------



## Duracel (11. September 2008)

ladys bei allem WAR enthusiasmus sollte man nicht vergessen das wow. auch wenn es mittlerweile an die 3 jahre alt ist das geschafft hat was kein anderes mmo vorher gepackt hat, 10 millionen abo´s (roundabout) ich bin auch wow spieler und ich mag es. nuja mann kann mich flamen aber es ist halt sehr übersichtlich.

btw. ein wort an die herren die der meinung sind das der hersteller einen anderen clienten benutzt.. warum sollte man eine open beta starten in der zichtausend leute nach fehlern suchen sollen "nur dafür ist eine beta da und um die technik zu testen" wenn ich als hersteller schon ne andere version hab und mich die fehler der open beta tester gar nicht interessieren da ich eh schon wieder neue eingebaut hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin mir relativ sicher das dass spiel so wie es ist starten wird. inkl. der fehler die jetzt drinne sind. es bleibt einfach keine zeit da jetzt noch mal was umzumuddeln und dann eine neue masterversion ans presswerk zu senden. welches die cd/dvds neu herstellen/verpacken/verschicken muss. daher ist das jetzt einfach eine suche um fehler zu finden die dann in zukünftigen patches dezimiert werden sollten.

Ich mag WAR, es ist was neues, erfirschend anders. Aber andererseids mag ich es auch nicht. Jedes Spiel das im sektor des MMO Bereiches erscheint muss sich leider zwangsläufig den vergleich mit WOW gefallen lassen. Und da WOW derzeit der Branchenprimus ist bleibt auch keine andere wahl.. oder etwa habt ihr je gesehen das Daimler sich mit Skoda misst ?

Was mir im momment enorm gegen den senkel geht.
Das Berufesystem ist komplett verrückt, keine erklärung, keine erläuterung was wo wie was beeinflusst oder bewirkt.
Das Statssystem was verursacht was ? wofür ist dies ? was bewirkt das ? was passiert wenn ich dies anlege ? 
Also im grundegenommen kann man dies unter den Begriff "einsteigerfreundlichkeit" sehen.
Hier hat WoW Warhammer leider sehr viel voraus. Gut mann kann jetzt sagen das soll es auch nicht sein aber warum schlecht was neues erfinden wenn man gut klauen kann. sowas würde ich nicht als unbedingt schlecht verurteilen.

Was viele mit der Grafik bemängeln... ich kann mir denken was da los ist. Die Homogenität, bei WAR habe ich das gefühl das mein Char und viele NPC´s einfach nicht dareingehören. Die Grafik mag ich sie ist stimmig und passt zu War aber eben auch sehr wie schon gesagt aufgesetzt. Ich würde nicht sagen das die WOW Grafik besser ist. Nur leider habe ich bei WOW das gefühl das der Char einfach besser in die Welt eingebettet ist.

Comunity.
Ok zu WoW muss man nichts sagen. Aber das macht das gesamte Spiel auch sehr lebendig. Ich merke das ich das spiel nicht alleine spiele oder mit 5 - 10 freunden. Zusammenhalt ist zwar nicht vielleicht das nonplusultra aber durch das ganze gechatte und geflame hat das alles etwas lebendiges an sich.
Hier besteht bei WAR sehr viel nachholbedarf. Zu Trocken zu Steril. Klar die WAR jünger wollen keine WOW community, aber glaubt es mir das der hersteller das zu 10000 % haben will. Den die haben WAR nicht für eine geringe anzahl an treuen, eingeschworenen, fanatischen Comunity hexenjägern gemacht sondern wollen damit anständig und ordentlich geld und gold scheffeln. Das merkt mann schon alleine daran das dass Chatsystem fast 1 zu 1 aus wow übernommen wurde. Verdammt selbst viele Emotes haben die gleichen befehle.
Die Realms sollen angeblich voll sein... doch selbst zur primetime oder wenn man in nem PQ Gebiet ist das voll bevölkert ist sagt nicht eine sau was. Daher ist es egal ob die anderen Mitspieler Menschen sind oder NPC´s.
Ein MMO lebt von seiner Comunity. Wenn diese trocken ist dann wird WAR nur eine sehr geringe anzahl an leuten ansprechen. Auch wenn viele es verneinen aber ich wiederhole mich das der hersteller zu 10000 % spamm, flame und alles was dazu gehört haben will.


Wie gesagt ist alles meine Meinung. Ich wünsche WAR defintiv einen wundervollen start aber mein spiel ist es leider nicht. Zu trocken. Zu einsteigerfeindlich. Zu steril.

Ich höre schon wieder die leute schreien WOW WOW WOW.. sorry aber wow ist nunmal der Hengst im Stall der MMO´s derzeit. Mythic hätte viel von wow lernen können. Haben sie aber nicht. entweder falscher stolz oder sturheit...

naja btw guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonric (11. September 2008)

@Duracel

Das Chat System und die Emotes Befehle sind exakt die selben wie bei Daoc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das hatte WoW von Daoc geklaut.


----------



## Maiying (11. September 2008)

Hallöchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich finde das Spiel super!!!Und das hier und da noch ein paar kleine Macken gibt sollte jedem klar gewesen sein.Für mich hat das Spiel alles was ich mir gewünscht habe und erfüllt meine Erwartungen.

Vor allem vernünftiges PVP wieder!Habe vorher DAOC gezockt über Jahre und muss sagen WAR wird mein Game  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für die nächsten Jahre sein.

In dem Sinne 
man sieht sich im Game  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (11. September 2008)

Duracel schrieb:


> Ein MMO lebt von seiner Comunity. Wenn diese trocken ist dann wird WAR nur eine sehr geringe anzahl an leuten ansprechen.



es ist irgednwie vermessen die Comm nach paar tagen beta schon beurteiln zu wolln !
Und ka ich kann mich irgendwie ned dagegen erwehren aber ich würd es schick finden wenn es in WAR ne ruhigere Comm geben würde was wohl am alter liegen muss. 
allerdings glaub ich nicht daran! im gegenteil ,es wird wenn das spiel paar tage alt ist "laut" genug im chat sein wahrscheinlich zu "laut" aber mit  der aussage beweg ich mich schon wieder im dunstkreis der spekulation.
Desweiteren find ich die aussage ala "ne Comm ist nur lebendig wenn man sich im Hauptchat anflamet und anpöpelt bzw zuspamt." doch recht befremdlich!

zu deinem rest würd ich ja gern noch was schreiben aber dazu bin ich im moment ned tief genug in der materie,allerdings seh ich da auch jetzt schon so einiges anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps ich schon konnt schon vor 6 jahren in spielen mit /hug,/slap,/cry usw meine chars zu mehr oder weniger witzigen sachen anstacheln also weit vor deinem primus ,traurig das man das immer und immer wieder vorbeten muss.


----------



## Wuff2000 (11. September 2008)

Ich für meinen Fall hasse schon mal tierischst diese kleinen grünen Biester auch Grünhäute genannt. Da stehst du an der Fahne im Scenario und plötzlich wirst du von einer Horde dieser kleinen Biester überannt. Da macht das metzteln Spass um den kleinen Wichten ihre Ohren abzuschneiden. Ach so hier gehts ja um gewagter Release ja oder nein?

Finde ich nicht. 

1.stens das Game kommt zu einem guten Zeitpunkt, nach dem vergeigten AoC vor dem hochgelobten Wotlk
2.tens hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine PQ die nicht ging

Waaagghh schon wieder Grünhäute im Anmarsch kann man hier nich mal in Ruhe schreiben *schnitzel schnitzel*

3.tens wirds auf jeden Fall noch mal einen Patch geben so wars beim BC Release ja auch

Von daher ich seh der Sache mit gutem Gelingen entgegen und freue mich auf Release. So und nun weg die Vorratskammer will erobert werden.

WWWWaaaggghhhh


----------



## b14ck4ng31 (11. September 2008)

ich erwarte mir ja auch so einige verbesserungen von der finalen version die nächste woche online geht. z.b die performanceproblem, grafikverbesserungen, soundprobleme und auch die übersetzungslücken sollten damit der vergangenheit angehören... die version welche zur zeit gespielt wird heißt ja nicht umsonst beta.

mfg


----------



## Arben (11. September 2008)

Was trägst du denn für eine Brille Yuffie_xD? Vllt hass du ja recht und WAR is mies. Wenn ich das feststelle werd ich aber sofort aufhören es zu spielen. Da besteht ja glücklicherweise kein Zwang. Allerdings denke ich, dass WAR auf Dauer genauso wenn nicht besser motiviert als WoW. Denn irgendwann hat man BT und MH einfach satt. Da ändert sich nämlich auch beim 10ten Mal nichts an den Bossen.


----------



## HappyChaos (11. September 2008)

kescho schrieb:


> ich weiß nich wie oft ich das heute schon geschrieben hab
> alle meckern wegen dem game rum das die grafik nich so gut ausschaut ...eins scheint ihr vergessen zu haben es ist eine beta der große verbesserungs patch kommt doch noch


erst lesen...dann schreiben-.-steht da oben irgendwo was von grafik,die er angesprochen hatte?nein?dann sei ruhig und gib zum thema gescheite antworten oder lass es sein...

@TE
ja,das mit dem englisch ist auch ganz gerne mal nervig,aber das wird nicht das problem sein,die 50% q´s da zu übersetzen
das mit den mobs,das sie nicht angreifbar sind,stimmt auch,hab schon bestimmt über 50% getroffen die nicht angreifbar waren,aber ich denke das wird auch nicht so schwer sein noch zu fixen...
hab sogar noch einen bug mit dem chat gefunden,beispielsweise immer ein "r" statt einem "n",teilweise wörter verschwinden im geschriebenen und sollte auch mal gefixt werden,hoff ich dann doch..
allgemein einige bugs und ja,es ist etwas kurzfristig,in einer woche is release und es muss noch einiges verbessert werden,ich weiß nicht wie die das noch so schnell alles schaffen wollen,aber das werden wir ja sehen und könnens nur hoffen


----------



## Shintuargar (11. September 2008)

Hm, also wer sich über die gleichaussehenden Klassen bei WoW aufgregt hat, der wird bei WAR auch nicht glücklich. Denn auch im Endgame sehen alle überwiegend gleich aus. Wer da was anderes erzählen will, nur weil man sich einfärben oder Trophäen anlegen kann, der hat meiner Meinung nach ein ganz klares Fanboysyndrom. An den Models für die Rüstungen ändert sich absolut nichts und ob an meinem Squig Treiba überhaupt irgendwas an Trophäen gut sichtbar wird sei dahingestellt (ok, gilt jetzt nur für die kleinen Gobbos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Bei WAR wird sich jeder das für RvR zugeschnittene Set holen, sobald der Rufrang es hergibt und die sehen numal alle gleich aus. Das ist nichts anderes als wenn bei WoW jeder mit S2 rumrennt. Was anderes wäre es, wenn man für seine Rüstungsteile einen Editor - ähnlich wie bei Spore - hat, um sich selbst optisch darzustellen. Dann lasse ich mir den Vergleich mit WoW gefallen, bisher ist es keinen Deut anders. Und falls jemand fragt, wie ich darauf komme: In der Closed Beta war das schon abzusehen, sobald man im T2 Keep das erste Set kaufen konnte, wurde es gemacht und jede Zauberin neben mir sah gleich aus.

Über die Bugs die WoW vor dem Release hatte, will ich nicht reden, da sind wir uns einig dass das ähnlich wie jetzt bei WAR aussah. Putzig finde ich allerdings die Argumente, dass WAR ja schon ein PvP System hat und nicht wie WoW erst nachliefern musste. Es wäre ja auch beschämend, wenn das PvP MMORPG Warhammer Online nicht von Beginn an einen PvP Modus inne hätte. WoW war hingegen als reines PvE Spiel geplant und nur durch drängeln der Community wurde auch ein PvP Part eingeführt und überhaupt PvP Server. Das ist auch der Grund, wieso es nicht so richtig ins Spiel passt. Das wird sich auch mit Lake Wintergrasp nicht groß ändern. Hat Paul Barnett nicht sogar gemeint, das WAR eben in diese Lücke stechen will?

Und zu guter letzt: WoW hat den "Vorteil", das der Endcontent beurteilbar ist. WAR ist das noch nicht möglich. Rein theoretisch müsste man also die ersten Eindrücke von WAR mit den ersten Eindrücken von WoW vergleichen und wenn jederr Kritiker mal in sich hinschaut, muss er zugeben nicht weniger euphorisch gewesen zu sein wie jetzt. Die möglichen Ernüchterungen kommen eben immer erst mit der Zeit.

Damit das ganze aber auch nicht völlig offtopic wird: WAR ist in einem spielbaren Zustand mit kleinen Macken, man kann es releasen. Ich sehe da überhaupt keine Bedenken, denn es verschwinden keine Items oder Geld etc. pp.


----------



## Churchak (11. September 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Und zu guter letzt: WoW hat den "Vorteil", das der Endcontent beurteilbar ist. WAR ist das noch nicht möglich. Rein theoretisch müsste man also die ersten Eindrücke von WAR mit den ersten Eindrücken von WoW vergleichen und wenn jederr Kritiker mal in sich hinschaut, muss er zugeben nicht weniger euphorisch gewesen zu sein wie jetzt. Die möglichen Ernüchterungen kommen eben immer erst mit der Zeit.



Da WAR nen grossen Bruder hat in dem das RvR schon lange in ähnlicher Form gespielt wird und WAR auf den erfahrungen des grossen Bruders aufbaut., kann zumindest jeder DaoC veteran sich in etwa ableiten wie der "Entcontent" in WAR sein wird.
Und zumindes mir sind leute bekannt die meinen das es sich vom spielgefühl im RvR schon arg nach DaoC anfühlt und das ist zumindest in meinen Augen schon mal richtig gut. *g*


----------



## Avenenera (11. September 2008)

Meriane schrieb:


> Alle sagen immer "es ist doch noch eine beta"
> Aber trotzdem startet das Spiel für einige schon am 14., was in 4 Tagen ist.
> Können die in so kurzer Zeit noch so viel machen? Immerhin müsste es das fertige Spiel ja schon geben. Warum gibt es dann so viele bugs in der Beta?.
> Naja hab selber noch nicht gespielt, warte immer noch auf meine Bestätigung -.-



Die können in der Zeit garnix machen weil das Werk schon lang in der presse ist. Die spielen Patches auf die Betaserver auf und sehen wies dann läuft. Solche dinge werden wohl dann in den ersten Tagen nach Release mit den ersten patches geändert.


----------



## zhorin (11. September 2008)

Eine Open Beta erfüllt meist auch immer einen anderen Zweck - Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man testet das Spiel in der Open Beta ( in der keine 10% irgendwelche Bugs melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ist begeistert weil es was Neues ist und kauft sich das Spiel.

Ob die Bugs so schnell verschwinden werden und das ja mit dem "nächsten Patch gleich zu Release" alles wieder rosarot ausschaut kann man denke ich bezweifeln - so etwas braucht etwas mehr Zeit.

WAR hat einen extremen Bonus durch das Szenario & Story --- aber das hatten auch andere die auf das bösartigste enttäuscht haben.

Ich glaube jedem der meint es würde unglaublich viel Spass machen und sich toll spielen aber werde mir einfach 4 Wochen nach Release noch einmla die Meinungen durchlesen.

Was mich nämlich stutzig gemacht hat waren die Meinungen von Closed-Beta Testern die bemängelt haben, dass
- im PVP zu 95% nur Gezerge vorherrscht ( ab in den Pulk -> draufhauen & AE -> wiederbeleben -> wieder von vorn )
- mehr oder weniger jede Klasse irgendwelche AE Fertigkeiten besitzt und man dazu übergeht einfach alles zu bomben 
- die Undurchsichtigkeit der Spielmechanik 
- im PVP ein strategisches Vorgehen nicht nötig oder kaum möglich ist ( Heiler sind besser im Schaden machen als im Heilen etc. )

Ich weiss net ob daran schon etwas geändert wurde, aber bei den PQ der 3. Stufe soll wohl (fast) immer ein Tank von Nöten sein - da haben nun aber die Dunkelelfen wohl schlechte Karten da diese Klasse von ihnen nicht gewählt werden kann und man darauf angewiesen ist dass sich ein Tank einer anderen Rasse dort mal in die Startgebiete der Dunkelelfen verirrt --- für mich wäre das ein doch schon recht grober Schnitzer im Spieldesign...


----------



## Shintuargar (11. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> Da WAR nen grossen Bruder hat in dem das RvR schon lange in ähnlicher Form gespielt wird und WAR auf den erfahrungen des grossen Bruders aufbaut., kann zumindest jeder DaoC veteran sich in etwa ableiten wie der "Entcontent" in WAR sein wird.
> Und zumindes mir sind leute bekannt die meinen das es sich vom spielgefühl im RvR schon arg nach DaoC anfühlt und das ist zumindest in meinen Augen schon mal richtig gut. *g*



Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander, es gibt DAoC Veteranen die WAR nicht spielen werden weil es sich wie ein RvR light spielen würde. Die sehen es als Rückschritt. Wie es im Endcontent dann wirklich wird, wird man sehen. Soweit ich informiert bin, baute der Konflikt in DAoC auch auf drei Fraktionen auf, was schonmal im Gegensatz zu WAR mehr Möglichkeiten bietet. Aber dazu kann ich nichts sagen, sind Meinungen von DAoC Spielern die ich kenne und diversen Forenberichten.

Wir werden es ja in ein bis zwei Monaten erleben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annaja (11. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Eins vorneweg, ich bin von Warhammer total begeistert. Sehr viele innovative Ideen, sehr gutes Gameplay etc. Aber jetzt mal zu den weniger guten Nachrichten. Es sind sehr viele kleine und große (...sehr große) Bugs im Spiel:
> 
> - Viele NPCs lassen sich nicht anreden.
> - Die Lokalisation ist bestenfalls bei 75%, an jeder Ecke Englisch bzw. falsche Übersetzungen.
> ...




meine Frage an dich und alle anderen die Bugs gefuden haben und die breittreten...
Habt ihr die auch ingame gemeldet oder wart ihr euch zu fein dafür?
Ale ich melde JEDEN !!! Bug den ich finde.
und wenn es nur das übliche is. Quest "xyz" nicht ins deutsche übersetzt ^^


----------



## Marsdawn (11. September 2008)

Bei all diesen prophetischen Weissagungen, dass WAR bald untergeht, ein verhunzter Open Beta Start ein Fiasko von globalen Ausmaßen bedeutet und bla bla ... warum spielt ihr nicht Lotto?
In jedem Onlinespiel Forum das selbe - the same as every year.. Manche scheinen einen vor Jahren vorgefertigten Text zu kopieren und nur den Namen des Spiels zu ändern. Tja Leute, trotz dem Blick in matschige Eingeweide oder Kristallkugeln - Vanguard gibts noch immer, auch AoC ... und sogar noch Ultima Online oder Everquest2. Alle schon vor Jahren totgesagt (AoC mal ausgenommen). Sogar WoW gibts noch... wow ey!
Ich gehöre zu den Pechvögeln, die erst letzte Nacht freigeschaltet wurden. In den 2 Stunden des testens habe ich genug Ansätze gesehen, die WAR neben WoW und HdRO bestehen lassen werden. Und wer sich die Mühe macht, erstmal in die Optionen zu schauen und sich auch die Texte zu Gemüte zu führen wird weniger zu meckern haben. Powerleveln bringt nix, die Chars werden am 13. eh gelöscht. Warum also nicht in die Warhammer Welt eintauchen statt fieberhaft irgendwelche Bugs aufzuspüren und diese wie eine Trophäe zu posten - aber wahrscheinlich net mal nen Bugreport ingame schreiben.
Hoffentlich wird noch ein RP Server mit festen Regeln eröffnet zum Start ... dann muss man dieses Geweine nicht auch im Spiel sich antun.


----------



## Annaja (11. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> Da WAR nen grossen Bruder hat in dem das RvR schon lange in ähnlicher Form gespielt wird und WAR auf den erfahrungen des grossen Bruders aufbaut., kann zumindest jeder DaoC veteran sich in etwa ableiten wie der "Entcontent" in WAR sein wird.
> Und zumindes mir sind leute bekannt die meinen das es sich vom spielgefühl im RvR schon arg nach DaoC anfühlt und das ist zumindest in meinen Augen schon mal richtig gut. *g*



ja da muß ich dir zustimmen, Als die Bildschirmmeldung aufplopte "Die Armeen der Zerstörung kontrolieren jetzt Das Gebiet XYZ" das war wie damals ein gefühl DAoC wo aufplopte "Hybernia hat das Stärkerelikt aus dem Tempel gestohlen und ist auf dem Weg ins Heimatland"

aber auch die offenen RVR-Gebiete sind sehr gut geworden, hatte schon angst das alles instanzdiesiert is wie in wow, und da macht pvp absolut kein spaß mehr nach dem ich meiner schami alle 3 s2 ausgestattet hab :/

Für mich steht jetzt schon fest, WAR hat eine Kundin mehr und WOW eine weniger *fg*


----------



## Vatertod (11. September 2008)

derbolzer schrieb:


> also ich finde fur eine Open beta ist das spiel Noch ziemlich Verbugt den eine Open Beta ist zum einen en stress test Furs System im fall von WAR und eben nich keine Fehler Zu finden aber ich Finde da ist eigenlich Zuviel Fehler noch drin Und bugs das es zum start ein Big Patch Geben musste




sag mal wie soll man dich bei so ner rechtschreibung ernst nehmen? konsequent duden ignoriert. Dabei hatter sich doch so viel mühe gegeben, der gude alde mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt:
grds bleibt zu sagen: bugs halten sich in grenzen. immerhin sind alle Quests abschließbar, anders als in BC zu release oer gar Everquest, wo man grad mal 50% abschließen konnte zu beginn ^^. Grafik ist wie sie ist und entweder man freundet sich mit ihr an oder...man kauft aoc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das mit dem "mob kann nich angegriffen werden" ist schon nervig, aber mehr auch nicht. Ist bisher der größte schnitzer gewesen, den ich so gesehen habe. Aber, was man zugute halten muss: keine CTD mit genug ram mehr, die Pets funktionieren einwandfrei, die charaktiere haben bisher keine bugs/falschanzeigen, die PQs funktionieren einwandfrei, und das game macht spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenn der "Ziel kann nicht angegriffen werden" bug weg ist, hat das game m.E. nach eine weitere Entwicklung als wow zu seiner zeit. Und wenn man Blizz perfektionismus kennt, kann man vor mythic nur den hut ziehn.

So, und nu wieder ab in da schlaacht!


----------



## Alasken (11. September 2008)

Annaja schrieb:


> ja da muß ich dir zustimmen, Als die Bildschirmmeldung aufplopte "Die Armeen der Zerstörung kontrolieren jetzt Das Gebiet XYZ" das war wie damals ein gefühl DAoC wo aufplopte "Hybernia hat das Stärkerelikt aus dem Tempel gestohlen und ist auf dem Weg ins Heimatland"
> 
> aber auch die offenen RVR-Gebiete sind sehr gut geworden, hatte schon angst das alles instanzdiesiert is wie in wow, und da macht pvp absolut kein spaß mehr nach dem ich meiner schami alle 3 s2 ausgestattet hab :/
> 
> Für mich steht jetzt schon fest, WAR hat eine Kundin mehr und WOW eine weniger *fg*



kann mich nur anschliesen ... war gestern im rvr gebiet von t2 mit lvl 17 und da ging der punk ab da waren bestimmt 30 ordner und 20 zerstörungsspieler xD das war der wahnsinn


----------



## lips0r (11. September 2008)

Ich finde es ist vollkommen okay, was die bugs angeht. Es könnten viel miesere drin sein. 

Ich denke die Entwickler haben da genau die Richtigen im Spiel gelassen um den Release erfolgreich über die Runden bringen zu können. Bin selbst Entwickler und weiß wie schwer es ist das zu bewerkstelligen.

Hut ab Mythic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lips0r (11. September 2008)

sry doppelpost ^^


----------



## Annaja (11. September 2008)

lips0r schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist vollkommen okay, was die bugs angeht. Es könnten viel miesere drin sein.
> 
> Ich denke die Entwickler haben da genau die Richtigen im Spiel gelassen um den Release erfolgreich über die Runden bringen zu können. Bin selbst Entwickler und weiß wie schwer es ist das zu bewerkstelligen.
> 
> ...



nicht zu früh freuen, mythtic hat damals in DAoC(-Catacombs) die verbuggten mobs drin gelassen^^ 
aber davon abgesehen, Mythic hat eben ahnung das kann man denen nicht streitig machen


----------



## Rickrolled (11. September 2008)

zhorin schrieb:


> Was mich nämlich stutzig gemacht hat waren die Meinungen von Closed-Beta Testern die bemängelt haben, dass
> - im PVP zu 95% nur Gezerge vorherrscht ( ab in den Pulk -> draufhauen & AE -> wiederbeleben -> wieder von vorn )
> - mehr oder weniger jede Klasse irgendwelche AE Fertigkeiten besitzt und man dazu übergeht einfach alles zu bomben
> - die Undurchsichtigkeit der Spielmechanik
> - im PVP ein strategisches Vorgehen nicht nötig oder kaum möglich ist ( Heiler sind besser im Schaden machen als im Heilen etc. )



Naja das im Zerg viel AE`s fliegen ist normal, macht ja Sinn... viele AE`s, viel AE schaden. ganz einfach. war bei daoc nicht anderes. im gruppen rvr hingegen werden dich die gegner wohl auslachen wenn du als mage versuchst die gegner weg zu bomben.
Das im PvP ein strategisches Vorgehen nicht nötig ist oder kaum möglich ist, glaube ich nicht.... wenn ich mir mal angucke was ich bis jetzt schon an CC und Gimmicks dafür gesehen habe (mit lvl 14). zb snares, root, knockback, knockdown und Guard bei den Tanks.
das heiler besser im schaden machen sind kann ich nicht bestätigen. die heilen schon ganz gut mit ihren Hot`s und Heals... nur macht es sinn auch mal damage zumachen. dürchs tolle DD/HEAL system 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (11. September 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander, es gibt DAoC Veteranen die WAR nicht spielen werden weil es sich wie ein RvR light spielen würde. Die sehen es als Rückschritt. Wie es im Endcontent dann wirklich wird, wird man sehen. Soweit ich informiert bin, baute der Konflikt in DAoC auch auf drei Fraktionen auf, was schonmal im Gegensatz zu WAR mehr Möglichkeiten bietet. Aber dazu kann ich nichts sagen, sind Meinungen von DAoC Spielern die ich kenne und diversen Forenberichten.
> 
> Wir werden es ja in ein bis zwei Monaten erleben.
> 
> ...



jup stimmt, wobei halt da wieder der geschmack ins spiel kommt,und naja wenn ich ehrlich bin bei nen paar der ex-DaoC   deren meinungen zu WAR ich gelesen hab (ala RvR light und so) naja mit deren meinungen war ich in den "alten guten" DaoC zeiten meist schon ned wirklich auf einer linie von, daher ist für mich deren meinung recht wayne.
die leute die ich seit DaoC kennen und mit denen ich im laufe der Jahre viel zusammen gemacht hab , deren meinung ich richtig einordnen kann bzw wo ich weiss das ich mit denen auf einer linie in sachen geschmack liege ,zja die findens toll und der rest wird sich finden/zeigen. 
wie du schon sagst schaun wir mal in 2-3 monaten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Alasken schrieb:


> kann mich nur anschliesen ... war gestern im rvr gebiet von t2 mit lvl 17 und da ging der punk ab da waren bestimmt 30 ordner und 20 zerstörungsspieler xD das war der wahnsinn



dann wart mal ab wenn sich da 80+ von jeder seite treffen (oder 200 +  wenns die server mitmachen*g* )   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zhorin (11. September 2008)

Rickrolled schrieb:


> Naja das im Zerg viel AE`s fliegen ist normal, macht ja Sinn... viele AE`s, viel AE schaden. ganz einfach. war bei daoc nicht anderes. im gruppen rvr hingegen werden dich die gegner wohl auslachen wenn du als mage versuchst die gegner weg zu bomben.
> Das im PvP ein strategisches Vorgehen nicht nötig ist oder kaum möglich ist, glaube ich nicht.... wenn ich mir mal angucke was ich bis jetzt schon an CC und Gimmicks dafür gesehen habe (mit lvl 14). zb snares, root, knockback, knockdown und Guard bei den Tanks.
> das heiler besser im schaden machen sind kann ich nicht bestätigen. die heilen schon ganz gut mit ihren Hot`s und Heals... nur macht es sinn auch mal damage zumachen. dürchs tolle DD/HEAL system
> 
> ...




Zu dem nicht-Taktischem Vorgehen - es wurde auch da von den Testern angemerkt dass zum Beispiel dispellen/decursen kaum Sinn macht da die Debuffs eh nur ein paar Sekunden halten würden und CC generell nur sehr rudimentär vorhanden sei. 
Zu der AE Problematik - es sind ja net nur die Magier gemeint sondern mehr oder weniger alle Klassen ...
Wie gesagt - da ich mich auf gelesene Bewertungen stütze lasse ich mcih auch gerne Belehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Areson (11. September 2008)

Also ich finde es taktischer als WoW. Wir waren letztens mit 4 Leuten aus unserer Gilde im "Szenario" und haben da den Leuchtturm und die Festung praktisch allein gehalten. 2 Auserkorene und 2 Schamanen. Bewachen auf die Heiler (der bewachte erleidet 50% weniger schaden) und wenn ein Hexenjäger aufgetaucht ist einfach dazwischen stellen. Geht ja dank der Kollisisonsabfrage. Und das macht echt viel Spaß. 

Zum Thema Heiler, es wurde damals schon von Barnet (hoffe ich hab ihn richtig geschrieben) gesagt "Wer will schon einen Heiler spielen?" und mal ehrlich, da hat er Recht. Die Heiler sollen DMG machen, es ist ein Kriegsspiel. Man kennt das ja aus anderen spielen, wo die Heiler entweder heilen oder weg rennen. Was anderes gibt es da nicht und hier kann sich ein Heiler eben auch verteidigen.  Das ist aber so gewollt und wurde schon lange vor den Betas erklärt. 

Am geilsten finde ich ja die Diskussion über die Individualität. Hier kommen WoW Spieler ins Forum und beschweren sich, das alle klassen gleich aussehen würden. Also soweit ich weiß kann man später im Spiel sogar an der Rüstung erkennen, wie ein Spieler geskillt ist. Ein Auserkorener der auf DEF geht soll dann überall Spitzen an der Rüstung haben und einer der auf 2 Hand OFF geht hat eine glatte Rüstung. So oder so ähnlich. Ist ja auch egal. Ich finde es jedenfalls sau lustig. Wenn man dem WoW ler dann darauf aufmerksam macht, das in WoW auch alle gleich aussehen und man dort nicht mal die Rüstung selber färben kann, dann kann man WAR plötzlich nicht mehr mit WoW vergleichen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (11. September 2008)

Falsch, hier argumentieren WAR Fanboys (Achtung ich übertreibe absichtlich), dass WAR ja viel besser als WoW ist, weil in WoW jeder Magier gleich aussieht. Deswegen habe ich gemeint, dass die Leute, denen das schon in WoW nicht gefallen hat, auch in WAR nicht glücklich werden. Und keine Ahnung woher du deine Infos hast, aber ich hab in der CB viele Meisterschaftskombinationen versucht, die Rüstung hat sich nie verändert. Bitte einen (aktuellen) Link zu einer offiziellen Aussage. Früher war auch mal geplant, dass man einem Charakter das hohe Level ansehen kann, Zwerge haben zum Beispiel längere Bärte etc. Das gibt's aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Fredez (11. September 2008)

ich hoffe es gibt auch auf hohem level noch viel content...
aber der anfang  ich schon richtig gut!


----------



## salimyr (11. September 2008)

Areson schrieb:


> Man kennt das ja aus anderen spielen, wo die Heiler entweder heilen oder weg rennen. Was anderes gibt es da nicht und hier kann sich ein Heiler eben auch verteidigen.



Hey, die Heiler in meiner EQ2 Gilde machen extreme DPS - die sind weit vor mir im dmg-meter, und ich bin ein Klagesaenger (scout). Da duerfen sich die Heiler beim Raid nicht hinstellen und heals spammen, da wird kraeftig auf den Drachen gedengelt und debufft.

Aber ist natuerlich dennoch ein grosser Unterschied zu dem WAR System, wo sich dps und heal synergisch ergaenzen. Finde das richtig spassig.
Die relativ vielen nicht uebersetzen Quests nerven mich persoenlich auch, allerdings sind da halt noch einige zum OB Start dazugekommen, so einfach ist das wohl nicht fuer die Leute.
Alles in allem bin ich im Vergleich von vor einem Jahr absolut hin und weg, das Spiel hat sich so extrem verbessert - unglaublich.


----------



## Areson (11. September 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Falsch, hier argumentieren WAR Fanboys (Achtung ich übertreibe absichtlich), dass WAR ja viel besser als WoW ist, weil in WoW jeder Magier gleich aussieht. Deswegen habe ich gemeint, dass die Leute, denen das schon in WoW nicht gefallen hat, auch in WAR nicht glücklich werden. Und keine Ahnung woher du deine Infos hast, aber ich hab in der CB viele Meisterschaftskombinationen versucht, die Rüstung hat sich nie verändert. Bitte einen (aktuellen) Link zu einer offiziellen Aussage. Früher war auch mal geplant, dass man einem Charakter das hohe Level ansehen kann, Zwerge haben zum Beispiel längere Bärte etc. Das gibt's aber nicht mehr.




Nein ich habe leider keinen Link für dich. Das liegt aber daran, dass ich absolut nicht mehr weiß wo ich das gelesen habe. Auf jeden Fall, hab ich es gelesen, ob es wieder entfernt wurde, oder ob diese Info falsch war kann ich nicht sagen. Was mich aber wundert ist, dass die Beschreibungen mit den Wachsenden Bärten und den größer werdenden Orks noch immer auf verschiedenen Seiten in der Produktbeschreibung stehen. 

Beispiel. Aktuelle Produktbeschreibung auf Trade-a-Game.de:

"Spielermodelle, die in ihrem Aussehen die relative Stärke der Charaktere wiedergeben (z.B. werden Orks größer und Zwergenbärte werden länger). Anpassbare Rüstungen und verschiedene Ausrüstungsgegenstände für Gildenmitglieder erlauben es dem Spieler seinen Charakter wirklich einzigartig zu gestalten."

http://lp.trade-a-game.de/warhammer-online/



@salimyr: Das Beispiel war nicht auf EQ2 bezogen! Kann ich auch garnicht beurteilen, da ich mich in EQ2 überhaupt nicht auskenne! ;-)


----------



## Helrok (11. September 2008)

auch wenn es hier scheinbar noch viele (in einer beta verständliche?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) diskussionspunkte gibt, eines muss ich lobend loswerden:

als ich gestern ein ticket aufgemacht habe, um etwas zu melden, dauerte es keine 3 min. und ein GM sprach mich an.
was bin ich erschrocken, da war ich doch aus einem anderen release im frühsommer ein wenig anderes gewöhnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dazu kam ein nettes gespräch zustande, hab über das problem diskutiert, war zufrieden. für alle kritiker: ingamesupport funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: die änderung der charmodelle wurde scheinbar rausgenommen, soll aber wieder nach überarbeitung reingenommen werden. quelle weiss ich nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sowas ist für mich ein bonbon, was nicht die beurteilung des grundspiel ausmacht.


----------



## Sin (11. September 2008)

Ich habe nicht einen nennenswerten Bug gefunden. Ausserdem wenn du was findest solltest du es reporten.
Alle Bugs die ich in der closed gefunden habe wurden mit der open beta auch behoben.

Tipps zu den Npcs: Klick die mit der rechten Maustaste an, nicht mit der Linken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albatou (11. September 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht einen nennenswerten Bug gefunden. Ausserdem wenn du was findest solltest du es reporten.
> Alle Bugs die ich in der closed gefunden habe wurden mit der open beta auch behoben.
> 
> Tipps zu den Npcs: Klick die mit der rechten Maustaste an, nicht mit der Linken
> ...



Du hast WAR ganz offensichtlich auch noch nicht gespielt^^


----------



## Dror71 (11. September 2008)

Das Spiel ist in einem sehr guten Zustand imho. Die wenigen Bugs wie zum Beispiel Mob nicht angreifbar werden auch ohne grössere Probleme behoben. Warcraft hat übrigens auch ähnliche Probleme das ein mob 20 Meter weiter steht und auf einen einprügelt. Looten kann man ihn dann auch nicht. Und BC ist schon fast 2 Jahre draussen.

Im grossen und ganzen ist das Spiel mehr als Reif für den Release und mit dem Patch der noch kommt wird die Lokalisierung auch auf Vordermann gebracht.

Was die Grafik angeht bin ich auch durchaus Zufrieden. Es ist vielleicht nicht das Nonplus Ultra was den Neuesten Stand angeht aber es ist sehr atmosphärisch und das wichtigste es läuft auch bei Massenschlachten sehr sauber.
Darauf kommt es hier an. Wer Perfektion will soll sich an den lieben Gott wenden.

Btw die Kritik an den Char animationen kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Wieviel Animationen hat den z.b ein Krieger in WoW ? Autoattack und Spezialangriff. Macht grad mal 2. Da hat mein Eisenbrecher mit Stufe Zehn schon mal einen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und die Rüstungen sehen um länger besser und realistischer aus als das WoW Zeug. Zur individualisierung kann man die auch nach geschmack einfärben. 

Im grossen und ganzen ist WAR mit Abstand das beste MMORPG seit langem. Das einzige was mir noch von der Atmosphäre ähnlich gefiel war LOTRO. Da ist allerdings das PVP recht langweilig.

Für mich ganz klar both thumbs up for WAR.


----------



## Shintuargar (11. September 2008)

@Areson
Das ist in der Tat seltsam, eventuell wurden alte Features mit in die Beschreibung reingenommen. Vielleicht haben die Shop-Verantwortlichen da nicht so den Überblick und haben nach Infos gesucht für die Beschreibung und eine veraltete übernommen. Das mit den Bärten etc.pp. ist nicht mehr drin. Und von den veränderbaren Rüstungen habe ich zum ersten Mal etwas von dir gelesen. Da die CB am Ende ja mit Level 31 Templates spielbar war, hätte das ja auffallen müssen, weil man dort einen Meisterschaftsbaum voll ausskillen konnte. Möglicherweise kommt dieses System ab Level 40 zum tragen. Allerdings hätte ich von vielen anderen dieses Argument öfters lesen müssen, wenn es um die Individualität der Rüstungen geht. Bisher waren es immer die Trophäen und das Färben, dabei wären die veränderbaren Rüstungen ja gerade DAS Topargument.


----------



## Churchak (11. September 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Falsch, hier argumentieren WAR Fanboys (Achtung ich übertreibe absichtlich), dass WAR ja viel besser als WoW ist, weil in WoW jeder Magier gleich aussieht.



zja selber schuld wenn du deinen char wie jeder 0815er einfärbst!
sicher werden die skins der rüsstungen von zB  Eisenbrechers von gleich/ähnlich ausschaun ABER der Eisenbrechers wird nicht die gleiche skin der rüstung targen wie der Schwarzork. also hab ich da zB schon mal nen knackpunkt weniger wie zB in WoW das meine Urja das gleiche am leib trägt (vom aussehn her)wie nen gleichausgerüsteter Alli.


----------



## Maugaran (11. September 2008)

die open beta ist hauptsächlich zum testen der server da und nicht mehr um das Spiel zu testen.. dafür war die closed Beta. Mal abwarten wie sich drum gekümmert wird. Hoffen wir das es in 4-8 Wochen ausgemertzt ist


----------



## Shintuargar (11. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> sicher wärden die skins der rüsstungen von zB  Eisenbrechers von gleich/ähnlich ausschaun ABER der Eisenbrechers wird nicht die gleiche skin der rüstung targen wie der Schwarzork. also hab ich da zB schon mal nen knackpunkt weniger wie zB in WoW das meine Urja das gleiche am leib trägt (vom aussehn her)wie nen gleichausgerüsteter Alli.



Das stimmt, das ist der einzige Punkt wo ich den Vorteil von WAR ggü. WoW sehe. Nichtsdestotrotz sieht jeder Schwarzorc irgendwann nahezu gleich aus (nur halt unterschiedlich gefärbt). Das ist jedenfalls nicht die Form von Individualisierung, wie ich sie mir vorstelle. Schau mal bei SPORE, was Spieler da auf die Beine stellen können. Sicherlich nicht zu vergleichen, aber der angesprochene Aspekt, dass die Rüstungen sich an der Skillung orientieren wäre zum Beispiel eine Sache, wo ich dann sofort sagen könnte, das ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Bisher allerdings empfinde ich keinen Unterschied zu WoW.

Allerdings gab es in Classic WoW auch mal getrennte Sets für Allianz und Horde. Da sah der Allianz Magier anders als der Hordenmagier aus, das waren die alten Rang PvP Sets. Da ist mittlerweile bei Blizzard wohl die Faulheit durchgekommen. Immerhin soll es mit WotLK wieder optische Unterschiede zwischen PvP und PvE Sets geben, bisher sehen ja selbst die gleich aus auf der Stufe (bis auf die Farben). Das find ich auch nicht so toll, so nebenbei bemerkt.


----------



## PoisenX (11. September 2008)

Albatou schrieb:


> Eins vorneweg, ich bin von Warhammer total begeistert. Sehr viele innovative Ideen, sehr gutes Gameplay etc. Aber jetzt mal zu den weniger guten Nachrichten. Es sind sehr viele kleine und große (...sehr große) Bugs im Spiel:
> 
> - Viele NPCs lassen sich nicht anreden.
> - Die Lokalisation ist bestenfalls bei 75%, an jeder Ecke Englisch bzw. falsche Übersetzungen.
> ...



Erinnert mich an AoC und TR am release war genau so


----------



## Churchak (11. September 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Das stimmt, das ist der einzige Punkt wo ich den Vorteil von WAR ggü. WoW sehe. Nichtsdestotrotz sieht jeder Schwarzorc irgendwann nahezu gleich aus (nur halt unterschiedlich gefärbt). Das ist jedenfalls nicht die Form von Individualisierung, wie ich sie mir vorstelle. Schau mal bei SPORE, was Spieler da auf die Beine stellen können. Sicherlich nicht zu vergleichen, aber der angesprochene Aspekt, dass die Rüstungen sich an der Skillung orientieren wäre zum Beispiel eine Sache, wo ich dann sofort sagen könnte, das ist ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Bisher allerdings empfinde ich keinen Unterschied zu WoW.



stimmt!
NUR ist es halt auch immer nen balanceakt in sachen spielbarkeit,ich bin kein experte,aber ich kann mir nicht vorstelln das das so einfach wäre ohne grosse einbußen noch grössere schlachten zuschlagen,wenn da dein rechner erst mal aller furze lang extra neue unterschiedliche charmodele laden müsste wenn gegner oder verbündeten nachschub bekommen.



Shintuargar schrieb:


> Allerdings gab es in Classic WoW auch mal getrennte Sets für Allianz und Horde. Da sah der Allianz Magier anders als der Hordenmagier aus, das waren die alten Rang PvP Sets. Da ist mittlerweile bei Blizzard wohl die Faulheit durchgekommen. Immerhin soll es mit WotLK wieder optische Unterschiede zwischen PvP und PvE Sets geben, bisher sehen ja selbst die gleich aus auf der Stufe (bis auf die Farben). Das find ich auch nicht so toll, so nebenbei bemerkt.



da sind wir uns ja einig ^^


----------



## funzl (11. September 2008)

Meine Meinung:
im derzeitigen Zustand nicht Releasefähig! Es ist fast jeder 5. Mob bugged. Wenn man nicht gerade einen Schwarzork spielt, wird man sehr schnell gefrustet sein da man von den Mobs Damage bekommt, aber sie nicht attackieren kann und einfach stirbt. Und ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst das sowas erst in der Open Beta jetzt aufgefallen ist. Die Finale Version des Spiels befindet sich schon längst in den Presswerken. Da wird nichts mehr passieren bis zum Release. Die Open Beta ist eine fertige Version des Spiels und dient nur für Stresstests. Mehr nicht! Kann man nur hoffen, dass zum Release schon ein Patch bereit steht der die ganzen Bugs beseitigt.


----------



## Lari (11. September 2008)

Soso...
US bekommt im übrigen heute einen Patch, EU wird wohl nachziehen. Das zum Thema da passiert nichts mehr.
Dann zu der Target not attackable Geschichte: Es ist nur ein einziger Bug, der die ganzen Mobs bugged. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der im heutigen PAtch gefixt wird.

Aber, lassen wir das Fachpersonal mal weiter diskutieren.


----------



## Karaganth (11. September 2008)

was mir persönlich net so gut gefällt, ist dass es irgendwie so ruhig ist. du redest nen npc an und es gibt irgendwie keine dummen sprüche, die die loslassen. im groben gesagt ist das spiel sehr "sprachlos" das wäre so ziemlich der einzige kritikpunkt den ich hätte. das mit den bugs ist zwar nervig aber solangs besser wird kommt man schon ne weile damit klar. 
ich bin jetz einfach mal so dreist und vergleich WAR mal mit Hellgate:London. wennst da nen NPC angeklickt hast, die lassen teilweise so geniale sprüche los, das fehlt mir irgendwie.


----------



## Maugaran (11. September 2008)

funzl schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> im derzeitigen Zustand nicht Releasefähig! Es ist fast jeder 5. Mob bugged. Wenn man nicht gerade einen Schwarzork spielt, wird man sehr schnell gefrustet sein da man von den Mobs Damage bekommt, aber sie nicht attackieren kann und einfach stirbt. Und ihr glaubt doch nicht im Ernst das sowas erst in der Open Beta jetzt aufgefallen ist. Die Finale Version des Spiels befindet sich schon längst in den Presswerken. Da wird nichts mehr passieren bis zum Release. Die Open Beta ist eine fertige Version des Spiels und dient nur für Stresstests. Mehr nicht! Kann man nur hoffen, dass zum Release schon ein Patch bereit steht der die ganzen Bugs beseitigt.



genau so sieht das aus, es wird noch viel geheule hier im Forum geben wenn das Spiel erst raus ist


----------



## Lari (11. September 2008)

@ Karaganth: Deutsche SPrachausgabe ist noch nicht implementiert. Wird es erst zum Release geben, da es wohl ein großer Download ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@ Maugaran: siehe mein Post oben.

Aber da haben sich ja jetzt zwei gefunden.


----------



## Asmagan (11. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> US bekommt im übrigen heute einen Patch, EU wird wohl nachziehen.



Haste dazu die Quelle? Dachte die US-Server werden nur runtergefahren, um an ihnen nen paar Updates durchzuführen. Würde uns ja nicht betreffen, da es über GOA läuft. Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nulpin (11. September 2008)

Karaganth schrieb:


> was mir persönlich net so gut gefällt, ist dass es irgendwie so ruhig ist. du redest nen npc an und es gibt irgendwie keine dummen sprüche, die die loslassen. im groben gesagt ist das spiel sehr "sprachlos" das wäre so ziemlich der einzige kritikpunkt den ich hätte. das mit den bugs ist zwar nervig aber solangs besser wird kommt man schon ne weile damit klar.
> ich bin jetz einfach mal so dreist und vergleich WAR mal mit Hellgate:London. wennst da nen NPC angeklickt hast, die lassen teilweise so geniale sprüche los, das fehlt mir irgendwie.



Ich denke das wird mit dem Lokaliesrungspatch kommen, aber du hast recht Momentan noch recht ruhig.
Auch wenn Spieler getroffen werden gibt es noch keinen Sound oder wenn sie sterben...
Sollte man auch noch nachreichen.


----------



## Lari (11. September 2008)

Was glaubst du denn, was diese Updates sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Server-Parks stehen schon komplett. Also HArdware wirds net sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (11. September 2008)

Mythic hat,wie erwähnt von ihnen und selbstverständlich, nicht immer die aktuellste Version der Beta drauf,aus dem Grunde,dass sie einfach an den nächsten Versionen arbeiten.Mit dem nächsten Patch kann sehr viele gepatcht werden,muss aber nicht.Ich glaube manche stellen sich das mit dem Programmieren von Spielen etwas zu einfach vor..


----------



## SARodiRIEL (11. September 2008)

Da hab ich schon ganz andere Betas gesehen... Die Bugs in WAR, wie etwa der target not attackable, sind minimal und werden zum Release auf jedenfall beseitigt sein.
Das die Lokalisierung nicht final ist ist auch kein Thema, wird auch mit nem final patch behoben werden. Alles in einem läuft das Spiel absolut rund, ich sehe da keine Probleme. Vorallem wenn man WAR mit AoC, oder mit der beta von WoW damals vergleicht hat WAR definitv die Nase vorn.


----------



## eventer (11. September 2008)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Was glaubst du denn, was diese Updates sind?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Trotzdem kann man an den Servern arbeiten. Einstellungen ändern etc. oder Hardware tauschen. 

Quelle wäre trotzdem mal net.


----------



## Lari (11. September 2008)

http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warheral...icle.war?id=249
US Server atm down.


----------



## eventer (11. September 2008)

Danke. 


Mal gespannt was alles geändert/gefixt wird.


----------



## Lari (11. September 2008)

Ramalama Ding Dong:


> NPCs Will Behave
> Imagine going to work in the morning and knowing it's your job to be pummeled into a bloody pulp by the masses. We wouldn't want to do it either! But we've whipped our NPCs into shape. Now they'll come when provoked, attack back right away instead of flinching and hesitating like wussies, and properly engage the enemy rather than staying stuck at range. Also, they'll no longer fall into an 'Unattackable' state or disappear in mid-combat.



Volle Patchnotes: http://vnboards.ign.com/warhammer_online_a...22997/108563505
Sehr lang.


----------

